# Flicker Circuit



## BobC

Hello all, I recently watched a cheap DVD that I purchased after Halloween at a party strore called "X-treme Haunted House Make-Over" On this DVD they use a small plug in adapeter looking product called a Flicker Circuit to create a layered Lightning look for their haunted house. The DVD says you can find them at any lighting or hardware store but I found this to be untrue. Does anyone know where I can purchase these Circuits? I have a very old one that my father gave me along time ago he told me they used to put them out near Christmas with the lights but I have not seen them in ages. Anyhelp would be really apprecitaed Im trying to get a head start this year so Im not putting things out in the middle of October  Thanks again


----------



## Otaku

I've never seen one quite like that either, but flicker circuits are easy to build. Depending on your need, here are some resouces:
http://hometown.aol.com/hauntscapescd/ProjectsPage2.html
I've built two of these. They're easy and effective, especially with low wattage (15 - 40) bulbs. For pumpkin or lantern flicker, try
http://www.johnnyspage.com/LED Flicker.htm
There are a number of things here that may help.


----------



## BobC

Thanks for the Reply I have seen those types of Circuits and I cant use them for what I want to do. The ones Im looking for look something like a plug adapter but have something to do with Magnets inside that heats up and make lights pulse. If anyone has any information on these hard to find mothers I would really appreciate it. Im going nuts trying to find these things :googly: Thanks Again


----------



## Otaku

BobC,
Are you looking for a pulsing effect (dim-to-bright-to-dim), rather than a flickering effect? I have a how-to for a pulsing light circuit that gives you the above cycle over an 8 - 10 second period. I also found this device:
http://www.abledata.com/abledata.cfm?pageid=113583&top=0&productid=83664&trail=0
This may be similar to what you're looking for.


----------



## BobC

Thanks for the reply I found one place that carries them they are called flasher Plugs and can be found here.

http://www.bulbco.com/flasherplug1.html

If you plug in strobe lights It makes are really cool Lightining effect for a grave yard. These things work as they heat up so no matter what they will all be a different temperature giving a random flash per plug. when a few are used you get a nice spooky layered random flash effect. Check them out. Thanks again for the help. :jol:


----------



## Otaku

Do the plugs give you a single flash at random intervals, or do you get closely timed flashes? That effect would look good with photoflood bulbs, or as weird interior lighting.


----------



## BobC

*Flicker Plug*

From what I remember once the plug heats up it gives random pulses pretty close together but not uniform. Some flicker pulses are longer then others. I dont think these were made for everyday household use cause I dont know why anyone would want a flickering light in their front window. I think they were put out originaly when you couldent buy flashing sets of christmas lights and this was the fix for it. I used the old one my father gave me, four years ago for my electric chair something like the monster in the box set up to make the drill pulse looked really good. Thanks Again :jol:


----------



## kornhaunt

*Flasher plug in device*

YES! The device in the x-treme haunted house make-over, an easy how-to video to haunt your home to make your strobe light flicker at a random pace is available!

Simply go to lightbulbrebate.com and order SKU 16443 for $7.99 each.


----------



## meltdown211

Here in Michigan we have a store called Lumber Jack and they have them on the shelves for 4.99 each, exactly the same as in the DVD. Look for an obscure hardware store, not Home Depot or Lowes...they have no idea of what you are talking about...


----------



## kornhaunt

*Oops! Lightbulbrebate is SOLD OUT!*

Go to Aubuchon hardware. The're $4.39 each. Same as in the video.


----------



## haunted_hallow

I've purchased the same one in the past from ace hardware stores..


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

haunted_hallow said:


> I've purchased the same one in the past from ace hardware stores..


Yep, I bought 6 last year, and 5 more this year, from Ace Hardware, they are under $2 each. I can also try to do a group buy if anyone is interested. It's a lil too late, but if you can't find any in your neck of the woods, I can see if there's any left here and hook you up, can try to ship asap too. Just a thought.:voorhees:


----------



## debbie5

Wow- I want this too! I had an old plug from the 60's, but am afraid to use it, because it's so old. I have both Aubuchon and Ace near me, but what exactly am I asking for? What is its official name??


Thanks-

d5


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Hi debbie. I'm at work right now(shhhh!), and will have to wait til I get home and look on that label and see what the correct term for them are. If nobody answers by then, I'll post the correct name. Or you can call them, tell them what your looking for and they might be able to help. It's only about 1"x 1 1/2". It looks like a plug with the cord cut off. You simply plug it in an outlet, and it has two holes for a plug in the back of it plug into that, and your good to go.


----------



## sharpobject

I'd like to know the name of these too. I checked Ace Hardware's sight - but I want to make sure I found the right thing. Is it called "outlet winkers" ? thanks.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

hi guys. They are called Flasher Plugs, also labeled as Flasher circuits/Outlet Winkers/Outlet Flashers. They simply warm up for about 10 seconds, and then flash on and off. They stay lit for about 4 seconds, then turn off for 4 seconds, repeated. They DO NOT dim, just turn on, and turn off, although you can make the same kind that DO dim, but for only a few dollars each, I'd rather buy 'em and then build a few dimmer switches myself. :voorhees:

P.S.
I just went to the Ace Hardware site and saw they sell 'em for almost $5/each. Still a decent deal, but a few friends work there so I can see if I can still get discounts if ya' like. I got mine for about $2 each.


----------



## Spookie

I saw these on the BigScreamTV How to video also. They talk about them on the website's board.

This past year I also picked some up at Ace Hardware. Here's a link to the product on their website if you are interested in buying one or just want to see what they look like:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...winker&parentPage=search&searchId=39544962244

BTW the amount of effect is dependent on the heat generated by the lights (wattage). Barely any effect with a small string of LED lights (4 W) and nice effect with a 100 ct. regular mini light set.


----------

